# GE Profile washer issue



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> have a GE Proflie Super Capacity washer about 5 years old


IF GE only built one washing machine, we would know what style yours was....model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> I noticed when I open the top that the middle area where you load the cloths moves freely from side to side.


Should move around freely.
If yours is this style of an washer...










...the dampaning straps ( 1,2,3 or 4 of them ) might be broken. A broken strap will allow the wash basket assy to crash into the outer cabinet/shell.










Tub dampening strap










jeff.


----------



## justin76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeff,

That's it. Seems to be a somewhat easy fix, even for a novice like me.  

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Good luck with the repair 

jeff.


----------



## justin76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeff,

Another question if you don't mind. I am having trouble getting the top off the washer like the diagram you showed. All four of the bands are broken. I can see from having the front of the machine off. I have found the two clips in the front of the machine that connect to the top and depressed them, however it is still very attached. Where should I be looking for screws etc. to be able to remove the top. My model looks exactly like the one in the pic. you posted. Thanks again,

Justin


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

This should help....










jeff.


----------



## justin76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeff,

Ok, one problem solved I was able to successfully remove the old bands and install the new ones. Now it will no longer spin. During the spin cycle it sounds like it is spinning but it is not. When I take off the front and look at it, it appears that the belt is not turning nor is the large wheel it is connected to under the motor, the what appears to be nut or something under the wheel is spinning though, just not turning the wheel or belt. I suppose something got damaged when it was bouncing around when the bands were broken. My question is, what may be broken and is it an expensive fix. Meaning it would be cheaper to buy a new washer than have it fixed?

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Now it will no longer spin. During the spin cycle it sounds like it is spinning but it is not.


Is the mian motor running during the spin mode?...or just the drain pump motor?
Lid switch/lid switch wires might be worth checking since we need to disconnect that to remove the top panal.
Wires at the motor plug can get kicked around when the basket assy crashes into the cabinet.
Wires at the top right ( running from the front to the back ) can also get damaged when the basket assy crashes into the cabinet.

jeff.


----------



## justin76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

Both motors appear to be running, the small one that pumps out the water on the bottom front right and the main motor under the washer. The thing is, the motor is spinning this rod that goes through it into the wheel under it that spins the belt however the wheel is not turning, just the rod is spinning.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> The thing is, the motor is spinning this rod that goes through it into the wheel under it that spins the belt however the wheel is not turning, just the rod is spinning.


Huh? 

Motor drives a clutch under the motor, clutch drive the belt, belt drive the large center pulley, large center pulley turns the transmission and the whole tranny spins.

What is moving and what is not?

jeff.


----------



## justin76 (Jan 6, 2008)

nothing is moving except this long rod that is spinning. The rod appears to go from the top of the motor down through it then comes out the bottom of the small wheel with the belt on it directly below the motor. This rod is spinning, but is not turning the wheel. I would think that this should be turning the wheel, thus starting the action of the belts etc.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> The rod appears to go from the top of the motor down through it then comes out the bottom of the small wheel with the belt on it directly below the motor.


So the clutch, belt, tranny pulley and tranny are not moving 

Clothing caught between the tanks, hub/split washer worn and the wash basket is jammed against the outer tank, seized tranny are most common....none really would have or should have been caused by the suspension straps breaking, just bad luck?!?!

Slip off the belt and try turning the tranny/large center pulley by hand, *normally* clothing caught or a worn hub can still be turned but with great difficulty or noises....a seized tranny normally locks up.

jeff.


----------



## justin76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jeff,

First of all, I wanted to thank you for all your advice and help, it was appreciated. I think I have gotten to the root of the issue. The belt and wheels are not stuck, they will move freely if I turn them by hand. I spoke to someone locally who thinks my clutch is stripped. It is not catching the mechanism inside the wheel that turns the wheel and belt. It is spinnin freely. Even when I try to manually put the pins from the clutch into the slots, they don't stick and the rod just spins freely. I was told this is a transmission issue and is expensive. I have decided to just buck up the $400 for a new washer rather than spend $250 on parts and labor for a 5 yr old one. Anyway, thanks for your help again.

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I have decided to just buck up the $400 for a new washer rather than spend $250 on parts and labor for a 5 yr old one.


That will fix it for sure 

jeff.


----------

